# Poor Rocky



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I sent him to the groomer on Tuesday and the first thing I told her was to pluck some hair out of his ears. (I did this because when Rocky was at the Vet I mentioned he has been scratching behind his ears.) I prefaced not too much and told her the last time she plucked his ears, he got an ear infection. When I picked Rocky up, she was already gone so I couldn't ask her anything. Not only did she pluck his ears but one looks so red in spots and he also has some yellow crusty stuff near the outer part of his ear where she plucked. He's scratching his ears too. He won't let me anywhere near his ear and sometimes he cries if we pet him there. I called her today but today was her day off, so I left a message for her to call me in the morning. I think I'll call the Vet too.

Ever since Rocky had that tummy ache about two months ago, he trembles when he is nervous. Or maybe he's in pain..but he has eaten well today and played too. What's weird is he looked nervous tonight and wouldn't lie on the sofa with me like he always does. I went looking for him and he was under the computer desk, so I picked him and and brought him in with me again but he wouldn't relax and started his trembling. So I picked him up again and he kept trembling in my arms...so I came into the office and sat him on my lap to start this post and he fell asleep. I cannot understand why he had to be in here and not in the living room with me. But he seems comfortable now and is in a deep sleep, so that's good. 

I am going to call the Vet tomorrow and see if he can check his ears for me. I don't smell anything. I'm just sensing something is wrong..ever since the tummy ache and he began this trembling I just have been a little worried about him. He's not the same dog as before the tummy ache. He never trembled before and now it's whenever he's stressed.

I've been grooming Rocky myself the last year, but there are things I am not comfortable with like cutting his nails. He fights me to do anything different like clean his ears, nails, eye drops. I get drops in the ears and eyes, but it's a struggle. 

Do you think I should change groomers? She seems very confident and knowledgeable.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like the trembling is a pain response... Sounds like something is still causing him pain or some level of discomfort. Maybe something got missed at the vet,it happens. You're such a good mommy keeping an eye on him.
Keep us posted on little Rocky.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Poor Rocky! So sorry he's going through this! Chloe and I sending out love!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Rocky boy, Bella and I send you all our love. So sorry you are feeling bad little man ♥.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Dianne, It's hard to say if you should change groomers. Ears are sensitive and the hair removal has to be done correctly, hopefully the vet can help answer your questions. I usually have a feeling about groomers/vets and go with it. As we had this ear issue after his groom your describing with Sammie. It has to be done properly or it can cause problems. He used to be very sensitive :w00t: after he had been to the groomer. I too could not touch his ears after. Since I cannot do the nails and other things I need a good groomer. So I did go ahead and change to a (one woman / owner) type groomer. For us, it worked, he has not had the ear issues with her for about a year. And he is happier when he comes home. When I took him to the Vet he said he had no infections and gave me a rinse. I still bel Sammie's problems were to do with the plucking. 

Hope the vet can make Rocky feel better. Keep us posted. :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Remember Rocky is a super-sensitive little guy. IMO, there are a couple things going on. The grooming experience was traumatizing for him, and his ears may be sore. Is there a mobile groomer in your area? If Rocky were mine, he would not be going back to that groomer. The Stella and Chewys is a very rich food..it may be contributing to the rumbly tummy along with stress. When I bathe mine, I put cotton in their ears to prevent water and soap from getting in. I doubt many groomers do this. I never use drops, powder, or anything like that. The hair that should be plucked comes out easily and painlessly. The thicker hair at the bottom should not be pulled out. This would be very painful. I use a q-tip dipped in a tiny bit of rubbing alcohol to gently coax this hair out and cut with scissisors. Kiss that sweet boy for me. I hope he feels better.:wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Rocky))) I hope you'll be feeling better soon sweet baby...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor little Rockstar!!! I'd bet that the ear plucking has left his ears pretty sore especially from the reddness and scaling that you see. As mentioned the hairs if any needed to be plucked are usually very fine and usually only ones within the ear canal not on the outter rims of ears. 

My Missy when she was very young did have quite a 'mat' of hair within the ear canal which the vet saw when examining her. She pulled the mat out and truly Missy showed very little response to that. The vet suggested I simply from time to time just take my fingers and pull a few hairs at a time if needed. It turned out that after that initial problem she had very few hairs develop.

Naddie has very few hairs and she never needs to be plucked. Quincy with a much smaller ear canal does tend to get some ( not a huge amount) but I just trim off the excess so they don't get matted and it keeps the air-flow open to the ear. I was told her used to get chronic ear infections but he's not had any since here. 

Good to have the vet check it out..maybe now that hair is gone the vet will be able to see if indeed there is something going on that was missed earlier....or can suggest something to make him more comfortable if the discomfort is from the plucking itself.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Awww, poor Rocky. I hope the vet can tell you what's going on and make him feel better.

Dusty just got over having a yeast infection in both ears. Poor little guy, now that he is better we realize how bad he must have felt before. Since we didn't know him that well, we just thought he was a reserved little guy. Now that his ears are cleared up he is totally different and we are meeting the true Dusty who is NOT reserved! The vet gave us ear wash and told us to clean out the hair in his ears once he healed, keep them clear and wash his ears with the wash 2-3 times a week. 

I've been wondering what the best way to get the hair out of the ear canal is. A vet one time a long time ago put corn starch in Winston's ears then pulled the hair out, but after reading above, maybe that isn't the best way??


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor rocky .


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Feel better Rocky!

Bella was getting ear infections quite often and I believe it was in part due to her previous groomer. I too put cotton in their ears before bathing them. I use a liquid to clean her ears after her bath, she actually likes it. If and when I pluck her ear hairs I use a powder and gently pull them out. My vet explained that if they don't come out with your fingers, they don't need to come out. I see the little forceps sold for plucking ear hairs but I would avoid them, might be too easy to pull hairs out that don't necessarily need to come out, which would probably be what's causing his pain and discomfort. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

He knows somethings up...he heard me talking on the phone to the Vet. He ran onto the couch and won't let me near him. I got an appointment for 9 am, but I feel so bad that he's going to mess with his sore ear. I just want to get to the bottom of this trembling and his odd behavior. Thanks gals, I'll let you know when I get home.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, poor Rocky ... Bless his heart. 

I could be wrong, but, Dianne, I don't think his ears should be irritated after having hairs plucked. And, from what I understand, it shouldn't hurt him either.

If it were me, I would run this one by my vet. And, then take it from there as to whether you should change groomers.

Hugs for you and sweet Rocky.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> He knows somethings up...he heard me talking on the phone to the Vet. He ran onto the couch and won't let me near him. I got an appointment for 9 am, but I feel so bad that he's going to mess with his sore ear. I just want to get to the bottom of this trembling and his odd behavior. Thanks gals, I'll let you know when I get home.


I just read this after I had already posted my last post. I'm sure Rocky will be okay. But, I am interested to see what the vet says. 

Isn't it something when our fluffs here the word "vet" and know something is up?! Snowball will start his vibrator shakes!:HistericalSmiley: I've said it hundreds of times ... Our Malt's are extremely intelligent babies!

I'll be checking in to see how the appointment went, Dianne. Your a wonderful Mommy to get this checked out!

Hugs to both you and Rocky.:wub::wub:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Poor little Rocky...hope you get some answers from the vet. Get better Rocky!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Poor rocky and his little ear  He is so lucky to have you! You know him so well!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi
Same thing happened with Sammie. After vet got initial hair Matt out and wax
my new groomer says there is no need to be pulling but very few hairs from his ears if ever. I know the first groomer may have over done it and that irritated his ears. 
Anyone,
I wonder if the ear hair removing go on forever or stop at certain age???
I too use cotton balls in bath. 
Kandis

QUOTE=Maidto2Maltese;1985475]Ahhh poor little Rockstar!!! I'd bet that the ear plucking has left his ears pretty sore especially from the reddness and scaling that you see. As mentioned the hairs if any needed to be plucked are usually very fine and usually only ones within the ear canal not on the outter rims of ears. 

My Missy when she was very young did have quite a 'mat' of hair within the ear canal which the vet saw when examining her. She pulled the mat out and truly Missy showed very little response to that. The vet suggested I simply from time to time just take my fingers and pull a few hairs at a time if needed. It turned out that after that initial problem she had very few hairs develop.

Naddie has very few hairs and she never needs to be plucked. Quincy with a much smaller ear canal does tend to get some ( not a huge amount) but I just trim off the excess so they don't get matted and it keeps the air-flow open to the ear. I was told her used to get chronic ear infections but he's not had any since here. 

Good to have the vet check it out..maybe now that hair is gone the vet will be able to see if indeed there is something going on that was missed earlier....or can suggest something to make him more comfortable if the discomfort is from the plucking itself.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Remember Rocky is a super-sensitive little guy. IMO, there are a couple things going on. The grooming experience was traumatizing for him, and his ears may be sore. Is there a mobile groomer in your area? If Rocky were mine, he would not be going back to that groomer. The Stella and Chewys is a very rich food..it may be contributing to the rumbly tummy along with stress. When I bathe mine, I put cotton in their ears to prevent water and soap from getting in. I doubt many groomers do this. I never use drops, powder, or anything like that. The hair that should be plucked comes out easily and painlessly. The thicker hair at the bottom should not be pulled out. This would be very painful. I use a q-tip dipped in a tiny bit of rubbing alcohol to gently coax this hair out and cut with scissisors. Kiss that sweet boy for me. I hope he feels better.:wub:


Dianne -- I have to agree with April.

Rocky is a very sensitive boy, and things that you would never consider affect him as a trama. Lacie is similar. I never truly understand what has "upset" her -- except, of course, the thunderstorms (moonsoons) in the summer. Like Rocky, when she gets upset and into a trembling state, she wants to hide and be by herself. Usually she goes into her pink princess house (which is like a crate or den to her). I've learned that it's best to leave her alone until she's OK. Brining her out and trying to comfort her doesn't work. It helps me feel better -- but it doesn't help her at all. 

I doubt that you'll ever figure out what started this when he had his upset tummy. The 2 may be related, but I imagine that something unknown upset him and that's why his tummy was upset. I don't believe it's a medical issue, but something psycological. It's like what came first -- the chicken or the egg. I think the trama, whatever it was, came first and then the upset tummy.

Of course, you do need to have his ears checked to make certain that they aren't infected -- but I still doubt that is why he was shaking or hiding. For some reason, going to the groomers was tramatic for him and now he thinks you're going to take him someplace that will also be tramatic.

I would probably take him out someplace he enjoys -- to the park, to PetSmart (if he enjoys that), etc. and bring him home. I would do this BEFORE going to the vet's so that he realizes that every time you take him, it won't be to somewhere he doesn't like.

When he's trembling, of course, you should check him over, but let him go under the desk, if that's where he feels safe, until it passes.

Fluffs are strange. I just wish they could talk to us and tell us what's wrong.

(And yes, I would try a mobile groomer.)

Give the Rock Star kisses from his Awntie Lynn.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Back from the Vet*

He checked him over completely head to toe. The only thing he found was some crusty stuff that he cleaned off and a little bit of an infection toward the top of the ear canal in both ears. He gave me drops to put in his ears twice a day for two weeks. He said they are not that bad. Rocky did not shake at the Vet's. He cried out when he checked his left ear. So now I'm going to have to do this and I know Rocky will not be cooperative. I'm going to ask my friend's husband, who also has a Malt, to help me till he gets used to having it done. IF he gets used to it. George is no help. Even when I groom Rocky and trim around his eyes, George has to run out of the room because he can't see me do it!:HistericalSmiley:

Rocky gained some weight. He is now 6lbs.6oz!!!:w00t: Vet didn't say he was overweight. The last time I brought him and the time before too, he would not stay on the scale, which made it hard to read. It's a large digital scale. So we never had a true weight for him. This time I got on the scale first and weighed myself, ugh:huh: then I held him and we finally got an accurate weight. I can't believe it. I guess the Stella and Chewys did put some weight on him. He doesn't look fat or chunky at all, he looks perfect.

And the cost today...75.00!! Check up was 45.00 and 30.00 for the medicine. He said if he is ok I don't need to bring him in to be checked again. And now here he is trembling again on my lap. It has to be his ears hurting. Or maybe he's cold? I'm putting the heat on to see if that helps. Oh my Rocky...:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Dianne -- I have to agree with April.
> 
> Rocky is a very sensitive boy, and things that you would never consider affect him as a trama. Lacie is similar. I never truly understand what has "upset" her -- except, of course, the thunderstorms (moonsoons) in the summer. Like Rocky, when she gets upset and into a trembling state, she wants to hide and be by herself. Usually she goes into her pink princess house (which is like a crate or den to her). I've learned that it's best to leave her alone until she's OK. Brining her out and trying to comfort her doesn't work. It helps me feel better -- but it doesn't help her at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lynn..they are strange creatures but oh so loved! I think it is his ears. I'm taking him to the park today...Auntie Lynn!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh poor baby Rocky. I would tell the groomer to leave his ears alone. You really don't need to pull out much hair at all. I suggest you just kind of play with his ears while he is cuddling with you. After a month or so you can probably pull out any hairs in the ear canal (a little at a time) with your fingers. Some of what I pull out is just loose hair. This is just an idea that occurred to me you can give it a thought...maybe after having his ears cleaned his hearing has increased and everything seems louder to him...that would account for the shaking. Maybe not.
Whisper to him that MiMi sends hims lots and lots of sweet kissies.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh poor lil Rockstar...sending him tones of kisses


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm so glad the Vet didn't find anything other that a tiny infection but you know, ear infections, even little ones hurt a lot and maybe that's why sweet Rocky is trembling. I know those drops will work quickly and he'll be feeling better in no time. Please give him a little kiss from Auntie Robin and Phoebe Trixibell.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments and concern for Rocky. I still don't get why they don't smell? But I guess that's good. I thought they kind of went hand in hand, errr or shall I say ear in ear, LOL. Rocky loves the kisses and love. I do have another thing that's going on here. Next door they sold the house and have been fixing it up. Maybe all the strange sounds are making him tremble? But this trembling started and has been on and off since his stomach ache two months ago, before the house was sold. I'm just thinking now it's a habit to tremble when he's nervous?

We took a LONG walk in the warm sunshine. Rocky did great...I have to struggle sometimes to keep up with him! He starts off every walk fast. Then he slows down and we have a nice moderate walk around the park and through the neighborhood. I bent down to pet him a couple of times and no trembling. 

He's a mystery...even down to his weight. The Vet weighed him at 6lbs.6oz. and when I weighed him at home he was five pounds, done the same way with me weighing myself and then holding him. It wasn't the same weight for me either, but the difference was still only 5lbs! I'm stumped!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Thank you all for your comments and concern for Rocky. I still don't get why they don't smell? But I guess that's good. I thought they kind of went hand in hand, errr or shall I say ear in ear, LOL. Rocky loves the kisses and love. I do have another thing that's going on here. Next door they sold the house and have been fixing it up. Maybe all the strange sounds are making him tremble? But this trembling started and has been on and off since his stomach ache two months ago, before the house was sold. I'm just thinking now it's a habit to tremble when he's nervous?
> 
> We took a LONG walk in the warm sunshine. Rocky did great...I have to struggle sometimes to keep up with him! He starts off every walk fast. Then he slows down and we have a nice moderate walk around the park and through the neighborhood. I bent down to pet him a couple of times and no trembling.
> 
> He's a mystery...even down to his weight. The Vet weighed him at 6lbs.6oz. and when I weighed him at home he was five pounds, done the same way with me weighing myself and then holding him. It wasn't the same weight for me either, but the difference was still only 5lbs! I'm stumped!


Dianne,
I found a trick for putting the meds in ears. It might work for Rocky. I put Sammie in the kitchen sink and lay a towel over his back, up to his neck. I don't know if he thinks he is getting a bath or what but he is calmer there. Then I flip the ear over and hold his head still and he somehow does not move, might take a couple times flipping the ear till he stays still. This is the ONLY place I could work on the ears. He is a lot better now. He sometimes trembles too recently out of the blue. I don't know why, I just hold him and we walk around the room. I also watch for the beeping smoke alarms in the house. the sound is low to us, but freaks them out.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh poor Rockstar, glad to hear that it was nothing too serious. Kelly had a yeast infection in both ears and there was no odor what so ever. I found that putting Kelly on the ottoman helped to get the meds in her ears. Hope Rocky's ears start to feel better soon.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Ooh, so sorry to hear about Rocky's ordeal. Glad the vet says he should be okay. Please give him a hug and kiss from me.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*It was way easier than I thought!*

I successfully put the drops in Rocky's ears twice today. He actually behaved and let me do it, first time a little wiggly and the second time he stood still and allowed me to do it. I'm so proud of him. Maybe he knows I'm helping him? :wub: The last thing the Vet said as we were leaving was, Be a good boy for Mom, Rocky. Could he have heard him? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi...I replied to your PM, thanks. You know the alarm went off a week ago and my husband had to replace the battery in the middle of the night because Rocky was scared to death. What food is Sammie on? Forgot to ask you in the PM. thanks again.



Sammie said:


> Dianne,
> I found a trick for putting the meds in ears. It might work for Rocky. I put Sammie in the kitchen sink and lay a towel over his back, up to his neck. I don't know if he thinks he is getting a bath or what but he is calmer there. Then I flip the ear over and hold his head still and he somehow does not move, might take a couple times flipping the ear till he stays still. This is the ONLY place I could work on the ears. He is a lot better now. He sometimes trembles too recently out of the blue. I don't know why, I just hold him and we walk around the room. I also watch for the beeping smoke alarms in the house. the sound is low to us, but freaks them out.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Oh poor Rockstar, glad to hear that it was nothing too serious. Kelly had a yeast infection in both ears and there was no odor what so ever. I found that putting Kelly on the ottoman helped to get the meds in her ears. Hope Rocky's ears start to feel better soon.


Hmmm, never knew that..live and learn, huh? I swear I think he's feeling better after two doses of the ear drops. Or maybe it's me that feels better too. Did Kelly clear up nicely? I hope so. Don't you just hate it when their in pain? Thanks again.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dianne, I'm sorry I missed this but so glad that Rocky seems to be feeling better. I agree with Sylvia, about not necessarily pulling the ear hair. When Bonnie was a puppy she was very prone to yeast infections in her ears, and her vet told me to keep the area clean of hair, but after about a year, her ears cleared up and she hasn't had the hair pulled out in ages.

And - it's wonderful that he's gained some weight! Go Rockstar!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

From the experience of this the last time, I didn't want to tell the groomer to pull them out. But when he was scratching his ears a lot I took him to the Vet who told me to get some pulled out because his ears are too hairy and he can't see to the bottom of the canal. I told the groomer just a little, not much so the Vet can see his ear canal. Sure enough he is red and sore where she pulled out the hair and the doctor said his upper canal is infected on both ears. But down to the bottom is ok. I vow never to have them pulled again. Poor baby, I feel so bad.:blush: When I asked the groomer about his ears she said he had some brownish hair inside from the canal so he might have something going on down there. Maybe he did a little, but he sure didn't have it in both ears and not near the top. Do you use ear cleaner on Bonnie? Or does anyone use ear cleaner here? I do have an ear wash but barely used it. I always try to keep water from going in his ears. Our friend said he uses the ear wash every week.



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Dianne, I'm sorry I missed this but so glad that Rocky seems to be feeling better. I agree with Sylvia, about not necessarily pulling the ear hair. When Bonnie was a puppy she was very prone to yeast infections in her ears, and her vet told me to keep the area clean of hair, but after about a year, her ears cleared up and she hasn't had the hair pulled out in ages.
> 
> And - it's wonderful that he's gained some weight! Go Rockstar!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Dusty has just gotten over having an yeast infection in both ears. When he was diagnosed at the vet he told us to clean the hair out of his ears-as soon as they healed (too red and sore to do it immediately) and gave us ear wash and told us the use it 2-3 times a week as he thought Dusty was probably prone to these because he has a lot of hair growing in his ears.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Laura, 
Rocky has very hairy ears. The only two times he got an infection was after the groomer plucked them, but both times mild and caught in time. I am going to try to use the ear cleaner more routinely. And I don't know if I'll get his ears plucked anymore, probably not. I am going to try a different groomer. My Vet suggested one for me. Did you give Dusty the drops for two weeks? My Vet wants Rocky to get two or three drops in ear canal, two or three on flaps and twice a day for two weeks. 



LuvMyBoys said:


> Dusty has just gotten over having an yeast infection in both ears. When he was diagnosed at the vet he told us to clean the hair out of his ears-as soon as they healed (too red and sore to do it immediately) and gave us ear wash and told us the use it 2-3 times a week as he thought Dusty was probably prone to these because he has a lot of hair growing in his ears.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dianne, when Bonnie had her checkup with the dermatologist, they were VERY thorough (should be for the $$ I paid...) and they gave me some drops to put in her ears after a bath. She told me what the drops were for, but do I remember? I just do it, lol. BUT, prior to that, it'd been years since anything special was done to her ears (drops/plucking, etc.). Bonnie doesn't have a lot of hair inside her ears, though. 

Poor Rocky - picky eater and hairy ears!:wub::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Dianne:
The vet gave a us an Rx for Otomax, 3 ml (via syringe) in both ears twice a day for 1 week. Cleared right up. Now we are diligently cleaning his ears with the Rx cleansing solution 2x a week. But like I said in another post, he doesn't like it, Jasper likes it less and I'd rather express their anal glands than clean out their ears!:w00t:

Glad Rocky is feeling better!



Rocky's Mom said:


> Hi Laura,
> Rocky has very hairy ears. The only two times he got an infection was after the groomer plucked them, but both times mild and caught in time. I am going to try to use the ear cleaner more routinely. And I don't know if I'll get his ears plucked anymore, probably not. I am going to try a different groomer. My Vet suggested one for me. Did you give Dusty the drops for two weeks? My Vet wants Rocky to get two or three drops in ear canal, two or three on flaps and twice a day for two weeks.


----------

